# Quakertown (Pa.) Conference on Reformed Theology to Host its 15th Annual Event, “The Sufficient Word”, Nov. 11-12



## Grant Van Leuven (Oct 12, 2022)

*NEWS RELEASE/Interview Opportunity
For Immediate Release* 

*Media Contact: * Grant Van Leuven
Community Engagement Coordinator
[email protected] | 800-956-2644, ext. 27


*Quakertown Conference on Reformed Theology
to Host its 15th Annual Event, “The Sufficient Word”, Nov. 11-12*​
Quakertown, Pa. – Oct. 11, 2022 – In partnership with the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals, the fifteenth annual Quakertown Conference on Reformed Theology will host its Fall event, “The Sufficient Word,” Nov. 11-12. The conference, which is held at Grace Bible Fellowship Church at 1811 Old Bethlehem Pike in Quakertown, Pa., is $45 per attendee; $35 for pastors, senior citizens, and groups of five or more. For more information, visit reformedevents.org. 

“Scripture is authoritative,” said Rev. Ron Kohl, senior pastor of Grace Bible Fellowship. “It’s inerrant. It’s infallible. And it’s sufficient. It is enough to equip Christians to know what to believe and how to live a life that is pleasing to God.” 

The conference’s subject will be the Bible as the Word of God in its authority, sufficiency, clarity, trustworthiness, relevance, and as its own story. It will include six lectures given by seminary professors, authors, and ordained pastors, Drs. Daniel Doriani, Richard Phillips, and Harry Reeder.

“In a world filled with uncertainty and denial of authority, the Bible is a lamp to our feet and a light to our path,” said Kohl, who points to the statement by renowned protestant reformer, Martin Luther: “I have covenanted with my Lord that he should not send me visions or dreams or even angels. I am content with this gift of the Scriptures, which teaches and supplies all that is necessary, both for this life and that which is to come.”

*About the Speakers:




Daniel Doriani*, Ph.D., is professor of biblical and systematic theology and vice president at large at Covenant Seminary in St. Louis. With sixteen years of pastoral experience, he earned degrees from Westminster Seminary and Yale, where he was also a research fellow. He has written fifteen books on Scripture, hermeneutics, gender, and family work. He also writes for the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals at placefortruth.org. 



*



Richard Phillips,* D.Min., serves on the Alliance’s board of directors and is the chairman of its Philadelphia Conference on Reformed Theology. He is senior minister of the historic Second Presbyterian Church in Greenville, S.C., and the author of numerous books, including “The Masculine Mandate: God’s Calling to Men” and “Jesus the Evangelist,” and is a contributor for and series co-editor of the Reformed Expository Commentary series. Phillips frequently speaks at conferences on the Bible and Reformed theology and is an adjunct professor and serves on the board of trustees for Westminster Theological Seminary.

*



Harry Reeder*, D.Min., has served as the senior pastor of Briarwood Presbyterian Church in Birmingham, Ala., for more than two decades and has been devoted to the ministry of church revitalization by hosting multiple Embers to a Flame conferences both nationally and internationally. Reeder is the author of a number of published works including, “From Embers to a Flame – How God Can Revitalize Your Church,” and “The Leadership Dynamic.” He also is the host of the Bible teaching radio ministry entitled, "In Perspective." 


*About the Alliance: *Headquartered in Lancaster, Pa., the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals is a coalition of Christian believers who hold to the historic creeds and confessions of the Reformed faith and proclaim biblical doctrine in order to foster a Reformed awakening in today's Church. It primarily does so through broadcasting, printed and online publishing, and special events. It began in 1949 as Evangelical Ministries, which broadcast The Bible Study Hour radio program and published Eternity magazine. It also played a strategic role in the International Council on Biblical Inerrancy, the Cambridge Declaration, and the establishment of the Philadelphia Conference on Reformed Theology. For more information, visit alliancenet.org.

_*-30-*_​


----------

